# Wife visa



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

I have friends that move his family (wife and 2 kids) from the Philippines to Guam less than 6 months ago. His wife is on a wife visa and has her green card already and seeking US citizen ship. She has been offered a job in Hong Kong that she intends to take. I was under the impression that she had to stay in the USA for 3 years (Guam is part of the USA). I do not think she can take this job, am I correct? 

Tony


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Phil_expat said:


> I have friends that move his family (wife and 2 kids) from the Philippines to Guam less than 6 months ago. His wife is on a wife visa and has her green card already and seeking US citizen ship. She has been offered a job in Hong Kong that she intends to take. I was under the impression that she had to stay in the USA for 3 years (Guam is part of the USA). I do not think she can take this job, am I correct?
> 
> Tony


Trying to remember this off the top. The requirement is 2 years on the Temp permit and then a 10year green card will be issued. As I remember she is required to stay there during the initial 2 year period unless there is some family emergency or some other dire need for her to leave. I don't think a job offer in another country fits the description of a dire need or circumstance. If she does do as intended, it will cancel the 2 year green card and they will have to start the process again if desired. 

I brought my wife to the US some years ago and we were married there, she was issued a 2 year card and then we moved to the Philippines before that time was up, consequently she forfeited her time and if we do want to return to the US we will have to start over.

Fred


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

fmartin_gila said:


> Trying to remember this off the top. The requirement is 2 years on the Temp permit and then a 10year green card will be issued. As I remember she is required to stay there during the initial 2 year period unless there is some family emergency or some other dire need for her to leave. I don't think a job offer in another country fits the description of a dire need or circumstance. If she does do as intended, it will cancel the 2 year green card and they will have to start the process again if desired.
> 
> I brought my wife to the US some years ago and we were married there, she was issued a 2 year card and then we moved to the Philippines before that time was up, consequently she forfeited her time and if we do want to return to the US we will have to start over.
> 
> Fred


Laws are and regulations are constantly changing. You are correct the short time green card (wife visa) is now 2 years. I have also been informed that now it is permitted to leave the USA as long as present in US for 6 months every year. 

Tony


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Phil_expat said:


> Laws are and regulations are constantly changing. You are correct the short time green card (wife visa) is now 2 years. I have also been informed that now it is permitted to leave the USA as long as present in US for 6 months every year.
> 
> Tony


I wasn't aware of that. As you say, things do change.

Fred


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks for the info as we have our paperwork in for her visa to the US.

(Notice how I use the words "We" and "Our" lol)

JM101


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Jobs in Guam*



Phil_expat said:


> I have friends that move his family (wife and 2 kids) from the Philippines to Guam less than 6 months ago. His wife is on a wife visa and has her green card already and seeking US citizen ship. She has been offered a job in Hong Kong that she intends to take. I was under the impression that she had to stay in the USA for 3 years (Guam is part of the USA). I do not think she can take this job, am I correct?
> 
> Tony


Guam is full of jobs I don't understand why the wife doesn't want to work in Guam? That's just silly-crazy. I wouldn't let her leave Guam, she's safe and in a US Territory, they have jobs on base, off base, hospital, something doesn't sound right, jobs in Hong Kong are spooky, recently the maid was beaten up badly and nearly starved to death, the Chinese treat Philippine citizens badly, same with spots in Singapore, the pay is low, Guam would have a higher pay scale, funny moving to a US territory and still stuck on OFW mindset.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

fmartin_gila said:


> I wasn't aware of that. As you say, things do change.
> 
> Fred


I was told this by one person who did leave us for a few months with no trouble. I have not verify if accurate and I would not make a major decision on one persons claim


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

M.C.A. said:


> Guam is full of jobs I don't understand why the wife doesn't want to work in Guam? That's just silly-crazy. I wouldn't let her leave Guam, she's safe and in a US Territory, they have jobs on base, off base, hospital, something doesn't sound right, jobs in Hong Kong are spooky, recently the maid was beaten up badly and nearly starved to death, the Chinese treat Philippine citizens badly, same with spots in Singapore, the pay is low, Guam would have a higher pay scale, funny moving to a US territory and still stuck on OFW mindset.


I do agree it seems silly but people do silly things sometime and I am not going to disagree with them.
Tony


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

fmartin_gila said:


> I wasn't aware of that. As you say, things do change.
> 
> Fred



sent you a private message...


----------

